

How To Troubleshoot Your Network - madfishevan
http://www.ascensha.com/resources/index.php/how-to-troubleshoot-your-network/

======
sophacles
I spent many hours yesterday troubleshooting a router. Turns out the router
was configged perfect. My network_setup target for my fabric scripts
however... lets just say I was setting up a route to a /24 network via the
router in question instead of the /21 I needed (silly typo). Moral the story:
networking is just shorthand for "bugs may not exist where it would be logical
to expect them".

